# Reparar altavoz sin conector



## man86 (Ago 18, 2016)

Buenas,
un amigo me ha regalado dos altavoces Yamaha viejos (pasivos), a los que les han cortado los cables. Es decir, que no tienen conector. ¿Es posible/realista pensar en repararlos simplemente volviendo a enlazar los cables a un Jack?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2016)

Se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero primero hay que ponerse de acuerdo en algo:
¿ Cuales cables?
¿ Fotos ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 18, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero primero hay que ponerse de acuerdo en algo:
> ¿ Cuales cables?
> ¿ Fotos ?



Era justo lo que estaba por decir (o escribir en todo caso), e incluso modelo.
Como que haría falta más data para que los maeses lleven a cabo un diagnostico como corresponde

Si es cuestión de volver a empalmar y lo que queda de cable no esta dañado, suele ser muy sencillo el arreglo (contando que tienes el cable con el correspondiente conector), hasta yo pude hacerlo.

En mi caso eran unos parlantes chicos pasivos (parte de un ampli de pc), que rompí un audifono de los baratos, para realizar el empalme con el y que tuviesen el conector Jack chico. Haciendolo firme, y luego cinta aisladora. Un tanto burdo, pero funciono, y me ahorre algunos pesos en el sonido de mi PC. 
Junto al amplificador que deje andando, sin ficha externa para variar el volumen (lo hago desde la pc), pero andando al fin y al cabo .

De paso aproveche, y le pude el cable puesta a tierra al ampli desde la chapita de su trafo 

Y casi me olvidaba (que modales los mios ) 
Bienvenido desde ya al foro colega


----------



## man86 (Ago 22, 2016)

Adjunto fotos. Estos son los únicos cables que tienen los altavoces.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

Están hablando de un bafle sin el conector externo, yo pensaba que era un altavoz con los bornes de conexión arrancados.

Revisa primero que funcione y ahi si determinar que tipo de bornera se le puede colocar.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 22, 2016)

Mi vista de rayos X hoy no van bien. Abre el baffle y haz una foto. Todo parece indicar que sólo es la bornera externa. Una reparación muy sencilla.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2016)

Probá de conectar los cables rojo y negro a una batería de 9V a ver si hace ruido . . .


----------



## man86 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ya probé co nla pila de 9V, hacen ruido. También he comprado las borneras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2016)

Listo , a conectarlo a algún equipo de audio


----------

